# A Sabedoria do povo português



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 23:07)

Não resisti a criar este tópico. 
Gostamos de usar por cá os nossos modelos, as nossas estatísticas, bases cientificas mais ou menos consolidadas, mas às vezes somos surpreendidos com um dito, de um velhinho de bengala que olha para o céu, ajusta o barrete pensa um pouco, e diz de sua justiça umas palavras, que não raras vezes acerta na previsão, por vezes até, com uma precisão cirúrgica - os conhecidos ditos populares ou provérbios.
É isto que vos convido a partilhar, os ditos do nosso povo. Até podemos debater alguns, e tentar verificar as bases cientificas por detrás de tão sábias palavras, criadas pela experiência de várias gerações. 
Começo com uma que recordo sobre este mês:

*Setembro ou seca as fontes, ou leva as pontes. *

*Lua à tardinha com anel, dá chuva à noite a granel*

*Passa o vento, fica a chuva*


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2006 às 00:35)

Eu agora mesmo só me lembro de duas  

Esta está mais ou menos comprovada (as tardes ainda não são bem de verão):
*Março marçagão, manhãs de inverno tardes de verão.* 

Mas esta não é comprovada pelos dados:
*Em abril águas mil.*


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 15:40)

Boas,

Boa ideia FIL 
Aqui vai um apanhado , depois coloco mais adágios  
Abril/Maio

-A ti chova todo o ano e a mim Abril e Maio;
-Abril chove para os animais, Maio para as bestas;
-Abril chuvoso e Maio ventoso, fazem o ano formoso;
-Abril frio e molhado enche o celeiro (a tulha) e farta o gado;
-Água de S. João tira o vinho e o pão;
-Água que no Verão Verão há-de regar, em Abril há-de ficar;
-Águas de Abril são moios de milho;
-Em Abril rê perdida recobra vigor e vida;
-Chova em trinta Maios e não chova em Junho;
-Chuva de Maio faz as novas ranhosas  e as velhas Formosas;
-De Maio a Abril não há muito que rir;
-Em Maio, o calor de todo o ano dá valor;
-Em Maio verás aágua com que regarás;
-Descrua de Maio e estravessa de S. João parece bem, mas não dão pão;
-Quando Maio acha nado, deixa tudo espigado.


*Setembro/Outubro*
- Agosto madura, Setembro derruba (vinha) e Outubro seca tudo ( bom lagar ou boa disposição -  este da p. 100 Alves,  Adágios Populares “ Mudam os ventos, mudam os tempos”;

- Arranja bom Setembro, com a burra te fico eu;
- Em Setembro ardem os montes e secam as fontes;
- Em Setembro secam as fontes e a chuva leva as pontes;
- Setembro é o Maio de Outono
- Chuvas verdadeiras, em Setembro as primeiras;
- Em Outubro não fies só a lâ, recolhe o teu milho e o teu feijão, senão de Inverno tens a tua barriga em vão;
- Em Outubro o lume já é amigo;
- Quando Outubro for erveiro, guarda para Março o palheiro;


*Vinha*
-Chuva de Agosto dá bom mosto;
-Quando chover em Agosto não metas o teu dinheiro em mosto;
-Quando chove em Agosto, chove mel e mosto;
-Abril frio, (traz) pão e vinho;
-Agosto e vindima não é cada dia, mas sim cada ano, uns com ganância outros com dano;
-Chuva de S. João tira (talha) o vinho, o azeite e o pão;
-Chuva de S. João tira a uva e não dá pão;
-Com a vinha em Outubro, come a cabra, engorda o boi e ganha o dono;
-Quando Outubro for erveiro, guarda para Março o palheiro;
-Vinha que rebenta em Abril dá pouco vinho para o barril;
-O vinho que nasce em Maio vai para o gaio; o que nasce em Abril vai para o funil; o que nasce em Março vai para o regaço;

*Verão*

- Junho Quente leva o diabo no ventre;
-Junho quente, Julho ardente;
-Chuva de Junho mordedúra de víbora;
- Junho foicinha em punho.
-Junho abafadiço, fica abelha no cortiço;



*Previsão estado tempo*

-Depois de chuva, nevoeiro, tens bom tempo marinheiro;
-Com vento de suão, não pesques nem caces com cão;
-Circulo na Lua é tão certo que chovesse, como o homem um dia do casamento se arrependesse;
-Espirram os bodes, sinal de bom tempo;
-Cabra que espirra é sinal de mau tempo;
-Em céu que limpa de noite e em mulher não há que fiar;
-Quando a Lua mingar não deves regar;
-Quando a Lua mingar nada deves semear
-Primeiro dia de Agosto, primeiro de Inverno
-Quando a Roca tem capelo colhe a vela e vai-te ao Restelo;
-Quando ao Sol-posto o Norte for puro, tens bom tempo seguro;
-Quando as ruivas estão no mar, pega nos bois e vai lavrar;
-Quando o ganso mergulha, traz o trigo para a tulha;
-Quando o porco baila, ameaça de chuva;
-Se a Lua tem o circulo longe, água perto; se tem circulo perto água longe;
-Se as andorinhas partem em Outubro, seca tudo;
-Se as nuvens correrem para o Barroso, tempo ventoso; se correrem para Amarante, tempo Galante; (Região de Fafe e Marão)
-Se os mosquitos e as moscas se põem a zumbir, uma tempestade deverá de surgir;
-Se estiver vermelho para Portugal aparelha o burro e vai ao sal,; se estiver vermelho para Espanha aparelha o burro e vai à lenha;
-Sol nascente desfigurado, no Inverno frio, no Verão molhado;
-Vento de suão farta o Inverno, mas não no Verão;
-Vermelha alvorada vem mal acompanhada;
-Vento de leste não dá nada que preste;


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 16:13)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Boa ideia FIL



FIL??  

Um belo apanhado de provérbios, estás bem info..


----------



## Santos (22 Set 2006 às 16:27)

"Seringador"

Boa ideia FIL 
Aqui vai um apanhado , depois coloco mais adágios  
Abril/Maio

Fantástico, melhor que muitos modelos


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 16:37)

Obrigado pessoal, mas isto é uma amostra  
 è a minha especialidade, alguns deles dou valor, outros assim assim e vários que não fazem sentido, contudo o mais  importante é guardar o reportório, visto que se trata de infomações ricas e cheias de conhecimento tácito do clima e modo de vida  Português, muitas das vezes só passado de geração em geração, em conjunto com outros conhecimentos que permitem decifrar as pistas dadas pela natureza, as quais fui afortunado com essa passagem de testemunho pelo meu pai


----------



## Santos (22 Set 2006 às 17:26)

Ora aqui vai um;

- *Lua nova trovejada, trinta dias é molhada*


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2006 às 21:01)

Fil disse:


> Eu agora mesmo só me lembro de duas
> 
> Mas esta não é comprovada pelos dados:
> *Em abril águas mil.*



Só que o ditado não é só isso.

Em Abril águas mil, cabem todas num barril.

Assim já faz mais sentido


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2007 às 15:56)

Peço desculpa ao pessoal de Braga, mas encontrei este provérbio mas não sei o que quer dizer

Braga é o penico do céu;

foi-se o nordeste, turvou-se o azul, fugiu do norte, foi para o sul;

volta direita, vem satisfeita. Volta de cão traz furacão;

se um dia Deus quiser, até com norte pode chover

se um trovão seco no céu reboa, temporal violento nos apregoa;

sem nuvens o céu e estrelas sem brilho verás que a tormenta te põe num sarilho;

se entra por terra a gaivota, é que o temporal a enxota;

Agora 2 provérbios que se diz mais no Algarve:

Vento de Levante não há peixe

Quanto estiver Levante não chove (este é falso já tenho visto cada tempestade quando está de leste sueste), mas só no sotavento que no barlavento nada de chuva


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2007 às 16:15)

Gosto particularmente deste:


algarvio1980 disse:


> se um dia Deus quiser, até com norte pode chover


Que vem provar como é difícil, em Portugal continental, haver precipitação com vento de Norte.


----------



## Rogério Martins (24 Jul 2007 às 18:10)

Tambem tenho um... " Em Espanha, nem bom vento nem bom casamento!"
Quando deus cria ate no norte chovia...

e uma anedota ...

--<santa barbara dos trovoes...se e por causa dos feijoes.leve ja a saca e tudo ! 

Ano de nevao, ano de pao!!


Hasta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jul 2007 às 22:41)

Dan disse:


> Gosto particularmente deste:
> 
> Que vem provar como é difícil, em Portugal continental, haver precipitação com vento de Norte.



Vento de norte? Chuva? Claro que sim! Nem que sejam chuviscos, já aconteceu concertexa! Aqueles chuviscos por vezes de neve que caem no Inverno, aqueles resistentes que conseguem cair do lado de cá da cordilheira cantábrica... Mas são poucos!


----------



## bluejay (25 Jul 2007 às 12:32)

Vou copiar para aqui um post que fiz num outro forum sobre as arremedas. 



> Existe uma tradição na minha aldeia que se chama as arremedas.
> As arremedas eram uma antiga forma forma de tentar prever o tempo que iria fazer no ano seguinte e funcionava assim nos primeiros 12 dias antes do natal o tempo que faz equivale aos meses dos anos respectivos assim o tempo que faz no dia 13 equivale ao tempo que irá fazer em Janeiro, o dia 14 em Fevereiro, o dia 15 a Março, ... e o dia 24 a Dezembro. "O dia de Natal não arremeda nem desarremeda", i.e. o o dia de natal não imita (arremedar quer dizer imitar) dia nenhum do dia seguinte começa a desarremedar i.e. o dia 26 imita Dezembro, o dia 27 imita Novembro, o dia 28 Outubro, ..., e o dia 6 de Janeiro imita (desarremeda) Janeiro.
> A sabedoria popular diz que normalmente as desarremedas (depois do dia de Natal) são bem mais certas que as arremedas (antes do dia de Natal).
> Outra tradição é a tradição da noite de Natal, segundo esta tradição às doze badaladas da meia-noite a direccção que o vento tiver irá ser a direcção predominante durante o próximo ano. Estas tradições são tradições que podem não ter nenhum valor cientifico, mas têm o seu valor, nem que seja como tradição oral. Especialmente a do vento é uma tradição que todos os anos cumpro, fico acordado com o meu avô até à meia-noite à espera das doze badaladas para ver "de onde está o vento" e como devem calcular não é nada fácil manter um velhote de oitenta anos acordado  mas sentados à lareira, a jogar à bisca de 9, rodeados de umas belas filhoses, da familia e de um café de cevada o tempo voa!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 15:42)

O que significa ...

"Outubro erveiro guarda para Março o palheiro" ????

1) Que o resto dos meses serão secos .... e assim em Março preciso de recolher ao palheiro;

ou 

2) Se Outubro é erveiro (molhado), os restantes meses  tb serão e apenas precisarei da erva em Março ?????????

Desculpem a ignorância mas não percebo nada disto .....

e outra ... 

"Outubro quente traz o diabo no Ventre"
1) Quer dizer que o Outono ou Inverno será chuvoso ?????


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2010 às 16:12)

Aurélio disse:


> O que significa ...
> 
> "Outubro erveiro guarda para Março o palheiro" ????
> 
> ...



O último é fácil. Se o mês de Outubro for quente será tendencialmente seco, isto depois de quatro ou cinco meses secos e quentes. As fontes secam, os abismos também, e não se fazem as sementeiras que devem ser preparadas na altura das feiras. 

________________

Conheço este:

Norte em cima de lama é água que derrama;

ou este:

Nordeste carregado é sinal de chuva.


----------

